# EbiKen EI



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone know where I can get some EbiKen EI? Canadian Aquatics is out and Frank hasn't responded to my PM.

TIA


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

whats ie ?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

EI is baby shrimp food. More detail can be found here near the bottom of the list CANADIAN AQUATICS

It pretty much will help with the survival with baby shrimps.

The shipment will arrive in about 2 weeks and I've already got a lot of people pre-ordering them. So, if you'd like to be on the pre-order list please PM me and you will also get 5% off the price, however after the shipment arrives it will be back to regular price.


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Patrick. Sent you a PM.


----------

